# Makes



## Biker man (28 Sep 2021)

Does anyone know how many makes of ebikes there are seems every day I hear of a new make.


----------



## Punkawallah (28 Sep 2021)

Sorry, no idea. A quick Google and filter for ’shopping’ might be a start.


----------



## carpiste (28 Sep 2021)

Probably!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Sep 2021)

It depends whether you are just counting the UK/EU legal ebikes or all of them from all over the world

If just the UK/EU legal - then lots
If all of them - lots and lots

approximately


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Sep 2021)

Dozens of them. Some of them are exactly the same bike with different stickers on them.


----------



## Biker man (28 Sep 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> Dozens of them. Some of them are exactly the same bike with different stickers on them.


Blimey it's a minefield.


----------



## carpiste (28 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> Blimey it's a minefield.


So not a plethora but.....


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2021)

628, as of close of business today.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> So not a plethora but.....
> View attachment 611295


Shouldn;t have used that dodgy Chinese charger you got cheap on Ebay then should you???


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Sep 2021)

There are many hundreds of Chinese manufacturers alone. Add in Europe, USA and the rest of the world. Several thousands. Again, virtually all will be made in China, badge by recognised western brands. If you trace the original Chinese manufacturer, the same bike will be much cheaper


----------



## kynikos (28 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> 628, as of close of business today.


Tosh - 629 - you missed Tashkent Electric Transport who closed 5 minutes ago.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> 628, as of close of business today.


Links????


----------



## Jenkins (28 Sep 2021)

Not necessarily makes, but for starters there's 104 individually named Chinese manufacturing companies listed on the UK Tariff page that are subject to reduced anti-dumping duty rates alone. Then you have to add in all those subject to the standard rate and then all the manufacturers in the rest of the world.

https://www.trade-tariff.service.gov.uk/commodities/8711601000#import


----------



## mustang1 (28 Sep 2021)

Many people want a piece of the pie.
Did you notice not too long ago how many matress companies there were?
But it's not just e-bikes, but non-power (aka normal) bike frame companies too. It's too difficult to make a groupset but frames, not too big a deal. Then add a battery and motor, and we're rockin'.


----------



## Biker man (28 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> 628, as of close of business today.


Thats a lot Drago how do they all make a living?


----------



## Punkawallah (29 Sep 2021)

By convincing you you need a new bike? Not that it takes much . . .


----------



## Biker man (29 Sep 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> By convincing you you need a new bike? Not that it takes much . . .


😄😄😄🚴🚴


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> Blimey it's a minefield.


I think the trick is to choose a reliable brand.

Having said that. I ordered 2 of these multi brand electric bikes about 5 years ago for £800 each. After 3 years of regular riding, I sold them onto some friends. They still work perfectly well and are on the original batteries.


----------

